# not saying if this was my wife or not



## cowboyuptex (Jan 13, 2014)

*Wife texts husband on a cold winter’s morning:

"Windows frozen, won't open." 

Husband texts back: 
"Gently pour some lukewarm water over it." 

Wife texts back 5 minutes later: 
"Computer really screwed up now.”*


----------



## link (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, that is funny. Could see my wife sending the same message.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 16, 2014)

That's great, gotta good chuckle outta that one !  :biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 17, 2014)

That's funny!

A buddy of mines dad called him in a panic. He thought he had a faulty keyboard for his new computer. He could not find the "any key". He had been looking for 2hrs before he called.....


----------

